# Pigmy just had 2 nannies now what



## chuckinnc (Aug 9, 2012)

I have one billy and two nannies, the oldest nannie just had two nannies, is there any special feed I need to get for her? I usually feed them sweet feed for goats and give her extra portions.
My other Nannie (which is only 8 or 9 months old I think) is getting real fat, is
this to early for her? I am a pigmy goat newbie so how old nannies have to be to become pregnant?
One more question please, the older pair I bought first included a billie that was
born without horns, is this normal, Im guessing the kids should have horns.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pygmies should be at least 1 year old before breeding. If your 6 or 7 month old is pregnant, that is too early. I would make sure you are there for the birth and have a vet available that you can call.

Are you giving the goats a loose goat mineral? Your goats really need a good loose goat mineral. Manna Pro Goat Mineral at Tractor Supply is a good one.

The male needs to be separated from the females. You don't want him trying to breed them soon after they kid.

If your male was truly born with no horns, then he probably isn't a full Pygmy goat. Are you sure that he was born with no horns or was he disbudded?


----------



## chuckinnc (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes I was told he was born without horns, he is the same size as all pigmys so I think he is full. I was wrong
about the nanny's age it's more like 9-10 months


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He may be part Nigerian Dwarf. Nigerians can be polled. I just have never heard of a full Pygmy goat being polled.

Even at 9-10 months old, you will need to be ready for anything to happen.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats on the new additions


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I didn't see any mention of Hay or feed other than sweet feed (grain right?)

Bred and nursing Doe's need more Calcium/protein like quality Alfalfa hay or pellets & another type of hay.....

Please correct me if I'm wrong.... It's funny, I'm not used to hearing them called "nannies" sounds cute.


----------



## chuckinnc (Aug 9, 2012)

They are in six acers which has field grass, small trees and anything else you would find in a unmowed field. They
also have a round bale of field hay. They seem to be good browsers, I call them nannies because being a newbie
I don't know the proper term, I just found out tonight polled ment no horns so Im getting better at this.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

your doe is not a pygmy but a nigerian or a nigerian pygmy mix. That coloring isnt possible on a full blood pygmy. I love nigierans, they are what I raise. 

add in that your buck is polled - you most certainly have nigerian dwarf in their blood. 

now as to feed - thats great they have browse, its the best thing for them. If mom isnt going out to browse much because of the new kids then I suggest you bring her in some of that hay you mentioned so she has roughage to eat. The goat specific grain should be fed no more then 2 cups per feeding for a mini (thats what we call small breeds). I feed mine grain twice a day when they are feeding their own kids. 

Loose minerals -- a must if you want healthy goats. You can find a loose mineral at TSC or your local feed store. get one specific for goats not goats and sheep.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I wasn't making fun when I made the "nanny" comment, just thought it was cute.... Here is a link with the "proper" terms  http://fiascofarm.com/goats/terms.htm


----------

